# Sending a Villager Home



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2017)

When your camp is full, and you want to send someone on their way to make room for someone else, are they permanently gone, or do they go back into the cycle of things OR can you just reinvite them with a simple click? I'd love to know, as I'm unwilling to send someone on their way otherwise.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2017)

You can simply re-invite them ^^ 
If you kick them out, they also have a chance of re-appearing in one of the areas on the map.


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2017)

Hot tip by the way: inviting someone new to your camp resets all the timers on the villagers currently in your camp. So make sure you talk to everyone first before you invite!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Justin said:


> Hot tip by the way: inviting someone new to your camp resets all the timers on the villagers currently in your camp. So make sure you talk to everyone first before you invite!



I'll note that as well, thanks Justin!


----------

